# Is it possible to swap Quaife LSD from 335i to 335d?



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

I know the open differential is welded on for our 335d vehicles. Is it possible to take an existing Quaife LSD on a 335i and put it on our 335d or are both LSD units for either model built differently?

Thanks.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Call Lenney as I infoed you in the other site, and good luck


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

GBD, I think you'll need to address the difference in final drive ratios. From the factory, the 335i is 3.462, and our d is 2.813. I don't know if Quaife varies final drives or not, but that would be the central issue, as I would assume the fitment would be the same. Can you contact Quaife directly?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I know one user put an aftermarket diff. into his to get the same end result I think you are looking for. Are you though talking of just swapping the diffs or much more than that? If just diffs then wouldn't that mean swapping the ring and pinion?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

62Lincoln said:


> GBD, I think you'll need to address the difference in final drive ratios. From the factory, the 335i is 3.462, and our d is 2.813. I don't know if Quaife varies final drives or not, but that would be the central issue, as I would assume the fitment would be the same. Can you contact Quaife directly?


The issue is with the different gear ratios between the 335i vs. 335d. Since the ring gear is welded on the 335d, there are two options - 1.) swap for a bolted 335i differential, or 2.) find a machine shop that can weld a new 2.81 ring gear to the quaiffe differential. If the 335i differential is swapped, fuel economy will suffer and you might have driveability issues. The best solution would be finding a shop that can weld the ring gear.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

thats an expensive swap wont a QUAIFE be a better solution


----------

